# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu >  Bạn muốn đi du lịch. Vậy sao không săn vé máy bay giá rẻ

## timchuyenbay

Những cơn mưa bất chợt không kể ngày đêm, những cái nắng trở nên gay gắt hơn, không khỉ trở nên ngột ngạt hơn trong cái thành phố đầy khói bụi khiến bạn chỉ muốn ru rú ở trong nhà nếu bạn thuộc dạng “có điều kiện” để bật điều hòa 24/7. Dừng lại nào, bạn đang lãng phí mùa hè tuổi trẻ của mình đấy, hãy xách balo lên và lên lịch tìm chuyến bay tại http://vietjet.net/ để đến những địa điểm giải tỏa cơn nóng mùa hè như Nha Trang, Đà Nẵng, Phú Quốc, Tuy Hòa, Côn Đảo với những bãi biển trong xanh, từng làn sóng vỗ mời gọi, những tia nắng chan hòa cùng một không gian lộng gió hay một Đà Lạt thơ mộng với những làn gió mát rượi xua tan đi cái nóng mùa hè và se lạnh về đêm. 


Tuy nhiên bạn đang lo lắng làm thế nào để có thể vui chơi ở những địa điểm đó với chi phí khiêm tốn của mình thì bạn không cần phải quá bận tâm nữa. Bạn chỉ cần truy cập vào http://vietjet.net/vietjet-khuyen-ma...y-du-lich.html và săn tìm cho mình những tấm vé máy bay khuyến mãi hay vé máy bay giá rẻ mà các hãng hàng không như Vietjet, Jetstar hay Vietnam Airlines tung ra trong những chương trình ưu đãi khách hàng với giá vé chỉ từ 0đ, 9k, 10k, 11k,…v.v… hoặc liên hệ trực tiếp với nhân viên của Vietjet.net để được hỗ trợ săn tìm những tấm vé với mức giá siêu tiết kiệm cho một mùa hè thật sôi động. Bên cạnh đó, khi bạn đặt vé đoàn cho công ty, trường lớp hay một tổ chức nào đó có số lượng từ 10 vé trở lên bạn sẽ nhận được chiết khấu cao theo tỉ lệ thuận với số lượng vé. Quá hấp dẫn đúng không nào? Hãy nhanh tay lựa chọn ngay cho mình một hành trình thú vị và lên lịch cho chuyến đi nhiều trải nghiệm nhé.

----------

